# The Age of Three As



## Cli-Fi (Aug 6, 2017)

The three As that will reshape our society in the next five years are Alexa, Augmented Reality (AR), and Artificial Intelligence (AI)

This is not the thread that claims smartphones will die out five years from now. I still like to use a desktop after all. I do however think I will be using my smartphone a lot less though. I just bought an Echo device with the very powerful Alexa operating system from Amazon. I can control my A/C, my radio, my spotify. Three huge tasks that I just got used to my letting smartphone do. If I had the right hookups I could control my lights and my TV too! 

I can't dictate a novel to it yet, but these types of smart assistants will only get more powerful in the next five years.


----------



## Overread (Aug 6, 2017)

You forgot the P - Privacy. 
And the C - Cloud!

Cloud computing and privacy are going to be a huge element, bigger than the technology themselves in scope. At present the data harvesting is basic and most people are not "too" worried; however it won't be long before the data harvesting is much more intensive and that people really do get concerned about their privacy a lot more. Smart computers in your home are great; but when eveything can or might be going back to "head office" people get worried. They don't mind a computer in their home but they do mind one that phones home and sends data back home. Lets not forget if the data stream is there and established it might only send limited info back today, but nothing stops an update (esp when its all cloud controlled) letting it harvest more data.

Cloud computing is also linked to the internet and reliable fast connections as well as continued cost (web surfing). For many people its inevitable, however many still dislike the idea of not having some physical ownership over what they buy. Convenience makes digital sales big, but at the same time many people still keep going for physical  tied goods. For something that they can hold and that can't be taken away if the company that made it closes its doors. 

Computer games are at present Dominated by Steam services selling games (which is why many highstreet stores now have maybe one set of shelves for PC games instead of half a wall). That's great whilst it runs, however if the parent company dies and Steam itself closes there could b a huge number of people with vast investments in digital products suddenly losing their product.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

ME ? I'm completely useless with computer programming and games !


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

I just want to read and write.  I seriously don't want to talk to computers, or have them talk to me.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

I DO talk to computers, especially when they don't do what I want ! 

I kinda like the idea to be able to control light, TV, temperature, maybe cooking and clening with my voice. Those who can afford this kind of gadgets, aready have them into their house. I remember I watched not long time ago a documentary about intelligent houses. Unfortunately, they are not affordable yet. And I'm one of those concerned about my privacy and want to keep it that way.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

Alexa said:


> I DO talk to computers, especially when they don't do what I want !







Alexa said:


> I kinda like the idea to be able to control light, TV, temperature, maybe cooking and clening with my voice.



Oh, I 'd love to have a remote to do all this, but no... I hate talking to inanimate objects.

In fact, while in the US Army, I had just came back from a two week field exercise, and stopped at the Commissary on the way home.  I went up and put my money in the Coca-Cola machine - and it surprised  me by saying, "Thank you!  Please make your selection."  I kicked it and told it to shut up!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

And you let your Coca to somebody else, just because it asked about your choice ?


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

Alexa said:


> And you let your Coca to somebody else, just because it asked about your choice ?



I'm a caffeine-aholic.  Then and now.

Of _course_ I took the soda.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

When I bought my current laptop, I discovered I had a talking programme, Cortana. It drived me crazy as every time I connected myself, it kept asking me what I wanted to eat. Brrr ! Why the hell those who made the programme and saved that stupid question into a machine ? No idea !


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

I haven't activated her.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

I didn't either. It was active by default. Scared the hell out of me, the first time.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)

When I set up this new laptop, it asked if I wanted to activate her.  Since I had no idea what it was  I said "No"!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't remember what I did, but I suppose I said *yes*.


----------



## Cathbad (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Alexa (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm not proud of myself either. Did I mention I'm not good with computer programming ? *sigh*


----------



## Overread (Aug 21, 2017)

My issue with a lot of software like that is that its nice, but a nightmare if you want it to do what you want it to do. Generally they are made based on market research and the average consumer, coupled to whatever limitations they want for this generation of software. Interfaces in a lot of non-professional software is getting more and more restrictive. The developers/investors want control over interfaces; simpler tool driven interfaces and as a result you can get locked out of a lot of customisable options and choices.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 21, 2017)

Do you think average consumer what's to be asked about his food from a computer ? That was kinda weird. 

I do like all ther other softwares which can make my life easier. Something with a simple touch or claps of hands or the sound of my voice. I have no doubt at all that we are moving to that direction in the near future.

Remember when we had our TVs black and white ? Or when we didn't have computers and internet ? Nobody can stop the progress, except a natural catastrophe or nuclear war.


----------



## tinkerdan (Aug 23, 2017)

Around here the power companies are beginning to swap meters out for smart meters that will interface with all those appliances. The idea is that you can manage your power consumption remotely and regularly. My thought is that it's just a fancy way to scare the piss out of your dog when you're not home.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Sep 18, 2017)

tinkerdan said:


> Around here the power companies are beginning to swap meters out for smart meters that will interface with all those appliances.



They did that around here. Then several houses with the new meters caught fire, so they took the meters out again.

If they force a remote power-off switch on our house, I'm getting a generator, like the rest of the third world.

Back more on topic, I wouldn't mind being able to use my voice to control gizmos in the house. But, as I understand it, these devices work by sending what you say to a remote system which has complete control over those devices. When Amazon's 'cloud' went down a few months ago, there were numerous reports from people who found that their household gizmos and appliances (even their 'smart' stove) would no longer work, because the 'smarts' were in the Amazon 'cloud'.

Do not want.


----------

